

Ask HN: How do you find a job with a startup? - zifnab06

The title pretty much says it all. I&#x27;m at a point in life where taking a risk is entirely acceptable, and I&#x27;m looking for a funded startup to join.<p>Any thoughts on where to find them?
======
kjksf
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

That being said, if you're so enamored with financial risk why don't you go to
Vegas and bet everything on black?

Most startup jobs pay below market. If you're taking a job that pays $20k less
hoping for that 2% chance of a big payoff from stock options, it's no
different than saving $20k and blowing it in Vegas.

For some reason no-one making $120k/year would bet $20k in Vegas yet almost
everyone thinks that taking a severe cut is acceptable.

~~~
gargarplex
Betting $20k on black isn't as fun, you don't learn as many new skills, you
don't have skin in the game, and there's no outside chance to become a
millionaire if your company IPOs with a $10B+ mkt cap.

~~~
sfeng
This. The best reason to work at a startup is because for some people it's a
more rewarding job than not working at a startup. If that isn't true for you,
don't work at one.

------
shockzzz
You don't join a startup. You join a company, a vision, a group of awesome
people. Joining a startup for the sake of joining a startup is a fool's
errand.

Another of putting this: why do you want to join a startup?

------
funkylexoo
Make a list of the top VCs in your country --> Check their website. It usually
lists the startups they have invested in --> choose the startups you are
interested in --> visit their website --> contact the people in your
startup(s) of choice.

------
soboleiv
What's your location? Just any IT-related event from meetup.com has hiring in
their minds (and everybody complains it's hard to hire people!)

Also what about 'jobs' tab here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

~~~
zifnab06
I'm in Montana, but looking at jobs in Seattle right now. There really isn't
much in this state for software dev jobs, and I'm tired of doing network
engineering work.

I'll take a look at that, I totally missed the jobs tab

------
xyclos
Look for an incubator. Here, we have a large incubator specifically for
technology startups. They have a website that lists all of the companies that
are members and the jobs they are currently looking to fill.

------
brackin
[http://jobrapp.com](http://jobrapp.com)

------
gargarplex
1) Craigslist

2) WeWorkRemotely

3) HN Who's Hiring Threads

4) Angel List (angel.co)

5) VC Firms' Jobs pages (e.g. HN's /jobs)

~~~
zerr
Interesting, did anybody have any success with Craigslist here? Especially,
non-US based persons who look for remote jobs.

